# Ovation vs. SuperPaint



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone used both and have a comparison?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

We had a pretty good discussion about it a while back:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/sherwin-williams-lowes-265657/

I wasn't too impressed with the Ovation, but, everyone said I needed a shot or two of white to get better coverage. Most seemed to think it was just like SuperPaint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> We had a pretty good discussion about it a while back:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/sherwin-williams-lowes-265657/
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the Ovation, but, everyone said I needed a shot or two of white to get better coverage. Most seemed to think it was just like SuperPaint.


black, maybe?


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> We had a pretty good discussion about it a while back:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/sherwin-williams-lowes-265657/
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the Ovation, but, everyone said I needed a shot or two of white to get better coverage. Most seemed to think it was just like SuperPaint.




It is superpaint. I have the drawdowns and hillbilly test results to prove it. It sure as heck isn't Promar 200 like the SW people claim it is!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

klaatu said:


> [/COLOR]
> It is superpaint. I have the drawdowns and hillbilly test results to prove it. It sure as heck isn't Promar 200 like the SW people claim it is!


This actually became a pretty confusing subject and as far as I know we haven't cleared anything up yet.

Showcase is the more expensive paint. So presumably, it would be the "better" paint.

You are saying Ovation is SuperPaint. Well, SuperPaint is pretty good paint. We could debate about what's better, but I've used it a lot and it's a pretty solid, quality paint if not the best paint out there.

So supposedly Showcase is better than that.

But you're saying Ovation isn't ProMar 200. Not sure if you mean "Ovation sure isn't as good as ProMar 200", or "Ovation has a different ingredient list than ProMar 200". Because ProMar 200 is a pretty decent paint as well, just a bit below SuperPaint.

jmays said in the other thread that his sample of Showcase was pretty crappy, really confusing the whole issue.

Personally, as I said, I've used a lot of SuperPaint. I've only used Ovation one time, and that was to paint match a patched wall in the same color, flat no less. It doesn't get much easier than that for a paint test. Ovation did fine, but that's saying hardly anything. A $14 paint probably would have worked (although a $14 paint probably would have splattered more, which Ovation didn't do.) Sorry I can't add anything more than that


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

Update: I took a chance and bought 7 gallons of Ovation in 3 different colors for a job yesterday. I'm convinced it is SuperPaint, and SuperPaint has been my go-to for a few years. Performs just the same to me.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

jeffnc said:


> This actually became a pretty confusing subject and as far as I know we haven't cleared anything up yet.
> 
> Showcase is the more expensive paint. So presumably, it would be the "better" paint.
> 
> ...


Like I said in the earlier thread, there is no visible difference on a side by side 4 mil drawdown. Not any line between the two even when viewed with 10x magnification. Not a texture difference. Not a layout/flow difference. No color difference. No dry time difference. No opacity difference. No sheen/gloss difference. Absolutely no difference at all when applied by a laboratory standard system at the exact same time. This is physically impossible if there is even the smallest of differences in formulation. With 10x magnification you can see even a 2deg. sheen difference. Ovation and Superpaint are the same paint.

And believe it or not, there are quite a few long time painters who think Superpaint is not a particularly good paint. What their criteria is I don't know. Unfortunately everyone judges paint differently in the field. That's why there are standardized laboratory procedures for determining paint performance quality.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

klaatu said:


> And believe it or not, there are quite a few long time painters who think Superpaint is not a particularly good paint. What their criteria is I don't know.


Yeah I know, depends on criteria. I would be kind of curious to know why they say that, but can imagine a few things. To me it's just a bread and butter paint for most interior walls. Good hiding, pretty opaque paint, not particularly difficult to work with.

I could easily imagine it wouldn't be what someone would want for a really nice trim job. I use the semi-gloss white for trim constantly, but if it were a higher end job, I'd use a better leveling paint like ProClassic or Advance. But I do mostly run of the mill paint jobs the vast majority of the time.

It also hasn't come in a Matte finish, so you need another paint for that. Also I've used the exterior gloss, but only a little of the siding paint, so I don't have much experience with other siding paints. Some of the comments might be on exterior SuperPaint, I don't know.

It's hard to imagine not liking it as an interior flat paint, but most higher end jobs aren't like that.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a great believer in SuperPaint. It just has "it" whatever that is. Nothing particularly special, just a solid, all-around, high-performing paint.

I again tried to put some Ovation on some white doors today......white on white. It took 2 coats to get the coverage I'm used to with SuperPaint. I used SP on some other doors on the same project and one coat covered just fine. I must be doing something wrong or I'm missing something with the Ovation.

Now, the question of the day......Are both Showcase and Ovation INTERIOR and EXTERIOR paints? Kind of confusing.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

how come the data sheet says they both have different solids and stuff?

compare superpaint and ovation semigloss. They're different specs.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/document/PDS/en/035777051481/

http://www.painton.com/pdf/Hgtv_Ovation_Int_Semi-Gloss_OV22000.pdf


oh wait. They are nearly identical. haha


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Now, the question of the day......Are both Showcase and Ovation INTERIOR and EXTERIOR paints? Kind of confusing.


They are each available in interior and exterior formulas. Red label for interior, blue label for exterior (although the red and blue look different for each paint.)


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll probably be stocking up on it at the 40% off sale this weekend.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Queef said:


> I'll probably be stocking up on it at the 40% off sale this weekend.


Queef, continue to give us updates on its performance. Maybe the colors cover better than the white........


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

I will. The colors Im using on this job are blonde, universal khaki, Palm of (something)(kinda green), and antique white, all eggshell. Can't compare the antique white because it's going over white.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

pman6 said:


> how come the data sheet says they both have different solids and stuff?
> 
> compare superpaint and ovation semigloss. They're different specs.
> 
> ...


are they different? Really? Both say + or - 2% on both volume and weight solids. Weight per gallon is the same. The + or - variation is because of manufacturing differences from batch to batch. The Superpaint does have a "high reflective white", which if you will notice has to be tinted at 125% tint strength. That's because it has some added pigment in the base, so that's where the "hide" difference comes about. Other than those, there are no other physical differences noted on the data sheet.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I assume he was just being funny, and acknowledges they're the same specs??


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

jeffnc said:


> I assume he was just being funny, and acknowledges they're the same specs??


Could be. I just wanted to point out that the major difference between the two spec sheets is the wording and nothing else.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah. i edited my post after I noticed identical specs.

I had assumed they were different initially

not trying to be funny

now there's still the question of why gymschu can't get the same results as superpaint


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

and also why jmays had bad results with Showcase (supposedly better paint than Ovation).


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

pman6 said:


> yeah. i edited my post after I noticed identical specs.
> 
> I had assumed they were different initially
> 
> ...


He was probably using Ovation extra white, as opposed to Superpaint High reflective white which apparently has more white pigment in it. That's why the tint strength is 125%.


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

Im impressed with it, and it'll be around $20 per gallon this weekend.


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

Scratch that. Ovation is not included in the 40% off sale. Weekend ruined. Lol


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

> ...now there's still the question of why gymschu can't get the same results as superpaint
> ...and also why jmays had bad results with Showcase (supposedly better paint than Ovation)


There is this, don't know anything about the author or site:
http://www.greenwoodindianapolispai...howcase-lowes-same-paint-duration-superpaint/


----------

